# Trenchless Sewer In Oklahoma City



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Saved a pecan tree this week. Digging up the roots along side would have surely risked killing this very old tree. Not to mention the mess we avoided. I'm glad we got it in before the snow hit.

The utility locator really screwed up though. He missed the gas main location by almost three feet! The riser for the meter turned to the North rather than the South where it was marked. In the last pic you can still barely see the yellow marking paint behind the meter. It runs at an opposite angle away from the gas main. The coating was scraped off the steel pipe but fortunately there were no injuries or damage. We'll notify ONG before backfilling.

We had to cut down one side of the saddle since the 8"x4" clay wye was cracked. Diamond saw on a grinder took care of the cracked wye but it left us right against the hub.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice job. Why do you have two way clean out plus double wyes?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It's an extendable back water valve. The next upstream manhole is uphill from this property. Per IPC, OKC requires it if the next upstream manhole is above your lowest drain. All basements have to have them. Many of the surrounding towns in the metro area require them without exception (Nichols Hills, Midwest City, etc...).

http://cleancheck.rectorseal.com/menu.htm


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Job looks great, thanks for posting pics. That sewer main looks deep, hard to judge by photo. I'm guessing 6' or 7'?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> It's an extendable back water valve. The next upstream manhole is uphill from this property. Per IPC, OKC requires it if the next upstream manhole is above your lowest drain. All basements have to have them. Many of the surrounding towns in the metro area require them without exception (Nichols Hills, Midwest City, etc...).
> 
> http://cleancheck.rectorseal.com/menu.htm


I like those CleanChecks! :thumbup:

I had an inspector turn those on to me...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Job looks great, thanks for posting pics. That sewer main looks deep, hard to judge by photo. I'm guessing 6' or 7'?


10' to the main.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Just got an email from the customer....

_John,_
_Thank you for putting us on the fast track for our sewer replacement._
_You and your guys are first class in every way. Also, Randy reminds me of my_
_dad with his skill and care on the backhoe. _
_The OKC inspector commented "They do good work don't they"._
_I won't hesitate to recommend your company if asked to do so. _
_Regards,_
_Larry_


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

That's a good feeling ain't it John? Well done:thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Sure is. 

Everyone takes the time when they're not happy. Precious few take the time when it goes well.


----------



## Toan Nguyen (Aug 19, 2011)

How can you clean the section of sewer pipe in between two wye combo ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Toan Nguyen said:


> How can you clean the section of sewer pipe in between two wye combo ?


Check this link and see....

http://cleancheck.rectorseal.com/menu.htm


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Redwood, I learned something new today; namely about extendable back-water valves. Thanks to PlbgBiz and Redwood. And Toan for asking a great question...:thumbsup:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Great job. Man I miss pulling. They are not big on backwater valves on this side of the state "we have pop offs in the cleanouts for that".


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Thanks Redwood, I learned something new today; namely about extendable back-water valves. Thanks to PlbgBiz and Redwood. And Toan for asking a great question...:thumbsup:


I initially learned about them years ago from an inspector that I was talking to about a job we were setting up to do... We were being required to use a backwater valve and he suggested I take a look at them as he had just seen his first one on a job and was impressed with them....

The line was pretty deep and we were looking at having to build a manhole in the yard for access.... It turned out to be great info....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> ...we have pop offs in the cleanouts for that...


:001_huh: What's a "pop off"?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> :001_huh: What's a "pop off"?


It's a sewage spill waiting to happen.... :laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> :001_huh: What's a "pop off"?


Redwood is right. They screw into a 4" FIP like a cleanout cap but the center has a rubber gasket that seals sewer gas in and floats off when the main(city or house) backs up. I'll see if I can get a pic at work tomorrow. I like the concept I always liked the clean out caps loose if the HO didn't have kids. Normally it means sewer in yard not house until the plumber gets there. Around here it means there is no problem till the city sees it.:no:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh...I know what that is. Not much protection for the house. A 4" c/o would hardly keep up with a city main back up.


----------

